# Boas > Anacondas >  2018 Yellow Progression

## Dxw425

Just got home from the Sacramento Expo... with my new Yellow male!!! This guy is SMOKIN! He's in his quarantine tub now and in about 6 months he'll get a Sonnys old boaphile. I picked the one with the brightest yellows. Ive got to try and get a few hours of sleep before work but ill add to the post later!







Now for the hard part... the name!

----------

_Ronniex2_ (10-19-2018),_Sauzo_ (10-02-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Here he is again; my yet to be named yellow male. I got him from Shedskin Reptiles, based out of Stockton CA at the Sacramento Expo. He will be the last addition to my group for a few years, so i think he's the perfect snake to end my collection growth with. The breeder said he was born July 14 2018. I pulled him out for a few minutes to get his quarantine tub set up better but other than that i'm giving him until Friday to continue to adjust. So far he has been great, he seems to be in perfect health and while he is wary of me he hasn't been overly defensive or even struck at me for that matter. Hopefully he'll accept a live rat fuzzy Friday (thats what the breeder has been feeding him), and then we can start working on short and sweet interactions a couple days after. Im also going to get his weight once all that begins, so i can somewhat document his growth. He was definitely the pick of the litter, or at least the pick of what was brought to the show. His ventral colors are so bright and crisp. Once he's more comfortable I definitely want to get some quality pictures.

Anyway here he is in really bad lighting, being introduced to his new set up




I think i also want to run fake Ivy across the top edges of the back and sides of the tub for extra foliage.

----------

_Justin83_ (11-02-2018),_Reinz_ (10-05-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-19-2018),_Sauzo_ (10-02-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Wow i didnt know you got an annie. Thats pretty cool. And even better that it is mellow. Usually yellows tend to be more bitey than greens. If you are a member of the anaconda FB pages, go look over there. There is guy over there who just posted his 16 foot girl who is thicker around than most peoples thighs. Thing is freakin huge. It's a green though. Funny part is he said now that she is older, she is picky and only eats a guinea pig every couple weeks iirc.

An Annie would be sweet but no way i can deal with something that big. Caesar is the biggest i want to deal with lol.

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-03-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

> Wow i didnt know you got an annie. Thats pretty cool. And even better that it is mellow. Usually yellows tend to be more bitey than greens. If you are a member of the anaconda FB pages, go look over there. There is guy over there who just posted his 16 foot girl who is thicker around than most peoples thighs. Thing is freakin huge. It's a green though. Funny part is he said now that she is older, she is picky and only eats a guinea pig every couple weeks iirc.
> 
> An Annie would be sweet but no way i can deal with something that big. Caesar is the biggest i want to deal with lol.


Yeah i figured a male yellow would be a lot more manageable than a male green size size. I dont need another monster snake, Sonny is quite the handful already. And I figured Id have to work through the nippey  stage but maybe not haha. I had considered going with a gtp after seeing Pat and Alex but I really like to be hands on so I dont think a gtp wouldve been a good fit for me, at least at this point. 
And if the post youre referring to is what I think it is, Im pretty sure I screenshotted it and sent it to a friend. Those female greens are no joke!

----------


## Zincubus

Do they do Dwarfs or Super Dwarfs ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dxw425

He took his first meal with me like a champ! He got a live rat hopper, hell get one more next week before I try the switch to frozen thawed. Ill get him out for some handling in a couple days and snag some more pictures/get a weight on him

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow gorgeous. How does he color as he goes ?

will that pattern and color hold?

how big do you expect him to get ?

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

> Do they do Dwarfs or Super Dwarfs ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That would be awesome! Unfortunately I dont believe so though haha

----------


## Gio

Nice,

A few weeks ago my interest peaked with these.

I like what I see!

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Great looking snake, just beautiful! Congrats! :Smile: 

I came so close to getting a Green Anaconda about a month ago. I decided to treat the urge like a tattoo and see if I still feel the same in a year. 

So, I am very interested in seeing how things go for you. Maybe a Yellow is in my future instead?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-06-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

> Wow gorgeous. How does he color as he goes ?
> 
> will that pattern and color hold?
> 
> how big do you expect him to get ?


Honestly im not sure what will happen with his pattern and color. It seems to vary, some hold their dark patterns really well and some the pattern greys out a bit. The breeder told me the dam of the litter was a highly reduced pattern with extremely bright yellows. Highlighter yellow is how he described it. I reached out for photos of the parents but have yet to receive anything back. I picked this guy specifically because of how bright his sides and belly were compared to his littermates; they looked nice but his were on a whole other level. Im hoping that his sides and belly stay extremely yellow or even get brighter, and that his pattern stays really dark and doesnt fade. But only time will tell. As far as size goes Im Prepared for up to 9 feet and heavy, but the breeder says the sire is full grown at 6feet. I always take what the vendors say with a grain of salt, it seems like a lot of people like to bend the facts to make a sale. So anyway Im guessing 6-9 feet and heavy lol.

----------


## Dxw425

> Nice,
> 
> A few weeks ago my interest peaked with these.
> 
> I like what I see!


They are gorgeous snakes. I was blown away when I saw him and for the price I had to jump on it.

----------


## Dxw425

> Great looking snake, just beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> I came so close to getting a Green Anaconda about a month ago. I decided to treat the urge like a tattoo and see if I still feel the same in a year. 
> 
> So, I am very interested in seeing how things go for you. Maybe a Yellow is in my future instead?


Honestly thats a great approach to getting snakes, especially larger species. I have decided Im not going to bring home anymore for a few years At least. I would LOVE a green, well, a male. A female would be more work than enjoyable I think at full grown size, theyre too big and heavy. Greens look awesome though! I think the leopard-esk yellow side spots on yellows are the bees knees however, it doesnt get much better! Such a cool species. If you get one though, you had better make a post for us to follow!

----------

_Reinz_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Ill post if/when I get one. Im disappointed that Anaconda owners dont post very often.  :Sad:

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-06-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Yeah I didnt realize how little there is compared to just about everything else. Theres a good group on Facebook called Anaconda Keepers that I joined, if you havent already go check it out

----------

_Reinz_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> Yeah I didnt realize how little there is compared to just about everything else. Theres a good group on Facebook called Anaconda Keepers that I joined, if you havent already go check it out


I rarely get on FB, but Ill make the effort and go check it out. Thanks!

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah I didn’t realize how little there is compared to just about everything else. There’s a good group on Facebook called Anaconda Keepers that I joined, if you haven’t already go check it out


Lol I joined just about every reptile FB page there is. GTPs, carpets, boas, anacondas, BTS, dumerils, BCL, BCC, Gila and Beaded lizards, venomous reptiles. I just love surfing and looking at all the cool stuff and being the wallflower just reading and learning.

Amazing how much you can learn if you shut up and just watch and read  :Very Happy:

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

> Lol I joined just about every reptile FB page there is. GTPs, carpets, boas, anacondas, BTS, dumerils, BCL, BCC, Gila and Beaded lizards, venomous reptiles. I just love surfing and looking at all the cool stuff and being the wallflower just reading and learning.
> 
> Amazing how much you can learn if you shut up and just watch and read


Thats funny I did the same thing! I stopped joining after a few though because now all I see is reptiles on Facebook haha.

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Ive been super swamped this past week with work so I havent had much time to do anything other than necessary enclosure cleaning and maintenance for my snakes this week. I did get this guy out for about five minutes of quality handling. He was super calm throughout. I have the day off tomorrow so Ill be spending some quality time with all the snakes tomorrow. Heres a photo dump:





Also I found out that someone used the pictures Ive posted of him on some of the Facebook groups Im in to scam at least two people out of a few hundred dollars. I contacted all of the admins regarding the ads to get them removed. 
Also still working on a name and brainstorming caging possibilities. Im going to build Sonnys first of course but eventually I would like to build this guy an enclosure that wont be a part of the stack that all of the others are in. The reason being is I want to incorporate a larger aquatic section that has canister filtration. So it wouldnt really fit in the stack well.

- - - Updated - - -

Ive been super swamped this past week with work so I havent had much time to do anything other than necessary enclosure cleaning and maintenance for my snakes this week. I did get this guy out for about five minutes of quality handling. He was super calm throughout. I have the day off tomorrow so Ill be spending some quality time with all the snakes tomorrow. Heres a photo dump:





Also I found out that someone used the pictures Ive posted of him on some of the Facebook groups Im in to scam at least two people out of a few hundred dollars. I contacted all of the admins regarding the ads to get them removed. 
Also still working on a name and brainstorming caging possibilities. Im going to build Sonnys first of course but eventually I would like to build this guy an enclosure that wont be a part of the stack that all of the others are in. The reason being is I want to incorporate a larger aquatic section that has canister filtration. So it wouldnt really fit in the stack well.

----------


## Dxw425

Still have yet to name this guy, but Ill get it eventually. He took his second meal with me today no problem, he ate another live rat hopper. Hopefully hell make the switch to frozen/thawed for his next feeding in 7 days. I also grabbed a weight on him before I fed him, he came in at 153 grams. Hes probably about 20 inches or so long, not quite 2 feet but pretty close. Even at his size now hes got a pretty strong grip, hes real clingy when I get him out and man can he squeeze.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-19-2018),_Reinz_ (10-19-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome critter! I'd name him Bruce Wayne.  :Cool:

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## Reptilius

I personally don't like annies, but seeing as he is Yellow and Mellow.
I would name him Mr. Mellow Yellow.

----------

_Dxw425_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

> I personally don't like annies, but seeing as he is Yellow and Mellow.
> I would name him Mr. Mellow Yellow.


I like the idea, but it makes me think of the soda and I absolutely HATE mellow yellow soda lol

----------


## Dxw425

He took his first frozen thawed today, no hesitation at all! And not to mention he is DEEP in blue. Gotta love when the new arrivals are great feeders!

----------


## Dxw425

Heres my guy in shed! Super dark right now, this picture is in the sun with slight overcast. Cant wait until he gets his fresh paint!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-02-2018),Gio (11-01-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

He had his first shed with me! He is pretty light compared to when hes in shed. Ill try and grab a picture outside tomorrow to compare with the last post. Love this guy!

----------

_Dianne_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## Justin83

Looking good, subbed. Call him Brazil;-)

----------

_Dxw425_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful!  Ive always thought the yellows are particularly pretty, especially the youngsters.

----------

_Dxw425_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

> Looking good, subbed. Call him Brazil;-)


Thanks!

----------


## Dxw425

> Beautiful!  Ive always thought the yellows are particularly pretty, especially the youngsters.


The patters and colors on them is insane! Amazing animals, though I think that about most animals haha

----------


## Dianne

> The patters and colors on them is insane! Amazing animals, though I think that about most animals haha


Im on that same boat...love them all. lol  There are a lot of species that I admire, and some that Ive owned in the past and wish I hadnt given up.  These days Im sticking with smaller species.  I no longer have the backup of my other half since losing him in April, and not a lot of friends wholl lend a hand with my creepy critters.  That said, Ive expanded my BP collection this year and gotten some long desired morphs from my wish list, so its hardly a hardship.  :Razz:

----------


## Dxw425

Some pictures of him in the sun yesterday, his iridescence was off the charts!

----------

_Danger noodles_ (11-23-2018),_Dianne_ (11-03-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-03-2018),_Starscream_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## cletus

Awesome snake!   That's one hell of a commitment!

----------

_Dxw425_ (11-22-2018)

----------


## Justin83

How big are you expecting him to get Cletus, 12ft? I read 10ft average on one site?

----------

Gio (11-23-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Ive heard males between 6-9 is pretty normal, and the breeder said the sire was an adult at 6 feet. So Im not really expecting larger than 9 feet which will be decently manageable. For now enclosure upkeeps is super easy because hes so small. He always poops in his water so I just change his water daily and change out bedding every once in a while. The enclosure Im building now I had planned with the Annie in mind though so there will be a large bathing space, which will probably be a bit more difficult. WORTH IT.

----------


## Justin83

Sounds good, you could add an aquarium filter and use an aquarium in the Viv so you can see him underwater

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe get it drilled and fit a drain plug for maintenance

----------

_Dxw425_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## Danger noodles

Im not to educated in anacondas but wow is that one beautiful snake!!

----------

_Dxw425_ (11-23-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Sounds good, you could add an aquarium filter and use an aquarium in the Viv so you can see him underwater
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Maybe get it drilled and fit a drain plug for maintenance


Along the same lines but without the viewing opportunity a tank would provide, you can get rain barrels or half barrel ponds that are already fitted with a drain plug that attaches to a garden hose.  It should be easy enough to cutdown to the depth you want.

----------

_Dxw425_ (11-24-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Update on the anaconda! Hes been doing great. Did a full tub scrub down today and got him out for some handling and pictures. Also snagged his weight- 249g, up just short of a hundred grams since last weigh in. The feeders that came in for him were a tad on the large size for him, so hes been eating every other week and he seems to be thriving on it. Hes also been an awesome handler, hes yet to strike at me ever, and isnt super flighty when hes out; rather he clings on pretty damn tight and just hangs out. I think relative to size his grip seems to be the strongest by far. Heres a photo dump! Hes starting to look slightly darker than usual, he may be coming up on a shed in the next couple of weeks.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-11-2019),_Starscream_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

I'd celebrate that purchase with a few Double Doubles!

----------

_Dxw425_ (01-12-2019)

----------


## Dxw425

Its been a while! Not much has changed with this guy. He had himself a flawless shed the other week (i managed to snag it and unravel it and store it). He also appears to have scraped off the scale that directly in the center of his head, it was a bit before his shed and after shed theres still an empty spot, but other than that he's perfectly healthy still. I believe he may have rubbed it off on the old log hide he had, so i removed it and give him cardboard boxes from foods/snacks now instead. Ive been pretty absent in the sense of getting these guys out for handling the last two or so months, I've had alot going on with work and all so they've been getting less time out than id like. Well i got up today, saw it was 75 out and figured id get them out for some enrichment in the sunshine. On the way out this guy decided to let me know he is NOT okay with neck pets yet, and nailed me for the first time. He got me with the ol' anaconda whip the head to the side and bite, and i was not expecting it at all. But as soon as i stopped bugging him he went back to his relaxed self and we hung out for a bit.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-16-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-17-2019)

----------

